# Viola, IL - Ill. All Deere X738 4X4 hard cab w/heat 54"snowblower and blade all dealer installed



## vexco (Jan 30, 2019)

X7383[1]




__
vexco


__
Jan 31, 2019


__
x738




Overview 738 w/cab snow blower, and blade





This tractor was ordered for a commercial snow removal business. Same family has been in the snow removal business for 50 plus years health issues has forced the sale $15,000


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

There's someone with 4 miles of sidewalk who could use that.


----------



## vexco (Jan 30, 2019)

Did work great for the 4' sidewalks around the factories getting the workers in and out safely. Unfortunately we only used one year and put just 100 hours on it before illness forced us to close our 58 year old business.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vexco said:


> Did work great for the 4' sidewalks around the factories getting the workers in and out safely. Unfortunately we only used one year and put just 100 hours on it before illness forced us to close our 58 year old business.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I may need a new toy after 300 hours of work the last two weeks.


----------



## vexco (Jan 30, 2019)

any offers? need money to care for brother in law


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

More pics more specs


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

I’d give 10,ooo


----------



## vexco (Jan 30, 2019)

107 hours only used 1 season blower only used once 4 wheel drive 3 point hitch and pto quick attach hook up for attachments dealer installed cab, heater and control switch for wiper, heat, cab lights and strobe lights. always stored inside. Thanks for offer


----------

